
OkCupid does away with open messaging between users - cardamomo
https://theblog.okcupid.com/why-okcupid-is-changing-how-you-message-f14d492e7853
======
peoplewindow
Pretty useless for any average looking guy who was able to punch above his
weight through better written messages. Now their messages probably won't even
be seen at all, so, why bother putting in the effort to write one? Most likely
outcome: the few high quality openers that were being written evaporate
entirely.

In a world where Gmail can classify arbitrary mail on any topic into
important, not important and spam it seems unlikely that OkCupid was unable to
order received messages by quality. Seems more like an attempt to Tinderize
themselves. The repeated but dubious references to how dating has been
changing back this up. Has dating been changing? Or has the market been
changing and OkCupid felt left out?

Too bad. I don't need to use dating sites anymore but years ago when I did
OkCupid was one of the better ones. And there's nothing women appreciate more
on those sites than a funny and well written opening message.

 _edit: Wow, just reading the responses to the blog post, every single
response is negative. Not a single positive response to this change_

~~~
c06n
> And there's nothing women appreciate more on those sites than a funny and
> well written opening message.

Sure there is, a good looking guy messaging them.

------
mancerayder
I don't use the site now, but it's almost certainly intended to solve the
problem that women get deluged with hundreds of messages a week, making so
much noise that it's impossible to not be ignored as a guy, and it's annoying
as a woman. In the new framework women can receive as many messages as
matches, like a rate limiting, which might make for more participation.

I don't think it'll have any more of in impact on the primacy of physical
attributes, because those already deeply mattered.

